# Getting Kindle in and out of the new Amazon Paperwhite cover



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

For anyone who has used a cover with a similar system, is it easy to get your kindle in and out of?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The covers for the PW and the HD Fires are a new design. . . . . . .but if they are anything like the design for the Touch and K4, they're really meant to be put on and left there.  Not designed for frequent or regular in and out. With the K4 cover, it's pretty easy to get the kindle in, but kind of a pain to get it out.  At least, in my opinion.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

It is definitely a tight fit, and meant to be left in the case long term. That being said, I often took my touch out of the case to hold it 'naked'. It took a little wiggling to get it out, but it was by no means impossible or overly difficult.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you Ann and Yollo.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Because the inside of the case that "holds" the Kindle is a rubbery material, it flexes... not particularly easily but it does flex.  I usually start with one corner and peel it off.  No damage done to either the Kindle or the case.  The new case (I have the one for the Fire and they look identical in the photos, except for the strip  you lift to open the case) is quite textured and when grasped as opposite diagonal edges, the Kindle just pops up.  Much easier than the Touch case actually.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Vicki G. said:


> Because the inside of the case that "holds" the Kindle is a rubbery material, it flexes... not particularly easily but it does flex. I usually start with one corner and peel it off. No damage done to either the Kindle or the case. The new case (I have the one for the Fire and they look identical in the photos, except for the strip you lift to open the case) is quite textured and when grasped as opposite diagonal edges, the Kindle just pops up. Much easier than the Touch case actually.


Oh, that's good to know! Thank you, Vicki.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The covers for the PW and the HD Fires are a new design. . . . . . .but if they are anything like the design for the Touch and K4, they're really meant to be put on and left there. Not designed for frequent or regular in and out. With the K4 cover, it's pretty easy to get the kindle in, but kind of a pain to get it out. At least, in my opinion.


Disappointing. I like being able to get my K3 out of the case easily to read without the case.

I like some things about the Amazon case but my have to wait for more options. I want lightweight and easy in/out. And really, I want another fliptop.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

how easy do you think it would be to remove the cover with one hand?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I definitely need two hands to get my K4 out of its cover or to get the Fire HD out of that cover.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

For both the K4 & KT, I found getting the kindles out of the amazon lighted covers very difficult. I ended up passing on my lighted cover for my K4 to family, because it added too much weight to a very light & small kindle, which was the whole purpose of having a K4 in the 1st place.


----------

